# GT: Denver Nuggets @ Seattle Supersonics



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Denver Nuggets(35-36)*

*VS*









*Seattle Supersonics (30-42)*

*Where: KeyArena, Seattle
When: Sunday April 1, 9pm
Last Time They Met: Seattle @ Denver, Seattle win 100-97. Rashard Lewis had 33 points, 10 rebounds and was player of the game for the match. Nene was Denver's shining light with 17 points, 13 rebounds, 2 blocks, 3 steals and shot 5-9.*

*Lineups:*












































































*Key Players:*









Luke Ridnour









Allen Iverson

These 2 guards are two of the best in the West. Luke Ridnour is a very creative player who sets up his team-mates really well. Allen Iverson is basically a version of Ridnour except more of a scoring threat for the Sonics. Iverson CAN be a very dominant player, and alongside Carmelo, they can single handedly defeat opponents. 



> The Denver Nuggets are currently holding down a postseason spot while the Seattle SuperSonics are just finishing out their schedule. It's the Sonics, however, not the Nuggets, who have looked like a playoff team recently.
> 
> The Nuggets try to snap a three-game slide, while the Sonics look to extend their win streak to a season-high four games when the teams meet Sunday in Seattle.
> 
> ...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Not 100% sure on the line-ups, especially for Denver because Karl can change his mind on either Iverson at PG with JR on, or AI at SG with Blake at PG. Just chose the best lineup that works for us.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I doubt Karl will change his mind, Kleiza has had a rough two games, and JR seems to be in the doghouse.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I doubt Karl will change his mind, Kleiza has had a rough two games, and JR seems to be in the doghouse.


I'm with ya on that one. I wouldn't be surprised to see him test out Kleiza early on off the bench, but JR seems to be at the head of the ****list right now.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> I'm with ya on that one. I wouldn't be surprised to see him test out Kleiza early on off the bench, but JR seems to be at the head of the ****list right now.


Any idea why? He was playing great.

But they really need this one, it's one of the few mediocre teams they play till the end of the season, they're not assured of being in the playoffs at all.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

All I've heard is "acting unprofessionally" and other BS of the sort. Like you said, he said or did something Karl didn't like, and now he's in the doghouse. He could play 25 minutes tonight, he could see no time at all. Tough to say with old Georgie Porgie.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like Iverson will be starting SG, and Blake at PG. Don't really like the way that is working out, but we will see how it goes I guess.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

poor start, blake misses the 3, Lewis off to a good start, hit a 3


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Carmelo has 5 rebounds already, all offensive off his own shots, what a monsta !!

Timeout Denver with 2:59 left in the 1st, Denver up 19-13

Carmelo has 6 points, 5 rebounds
Nene has 6 points, 2 rebounds, 2 steals
Camby has 4 points, 3 rebounds

Denver aren't doing that bad, off to a pretty good start. We just have to cut down on the turnovers, we have 6 as a team already, and AI has already picked up 3.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Tech foul on Petro. Carmelo hits. Kleiza hits the three off the dish from Camby. Wilcox offensive foul. Carmelo hits a 21-foot jumper. Everything falling into place. Just can't give it away, we have to hold onto the lead. Defensive 3 tech on Evans.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Great first quarter by the Nuggets, Kleiza hits the three with only seconds left.

At the end of the first Denver up 28-18

Carmelo has 9 points, 6 rebounds
Iverson already has 4 turnovers.

Good first quarter, no concerns, but AI has 4 turnovers, Camby has 2 fouls.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Kleiza hits another 3!! he is 3-3 from beyond the arc. Great start for him.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Luke Ridnour is keeping this guys in it, he is knocking down 3's and just dominating. AI is turning the ball over too many times. Seattle are just hitting the 3's, no way we will win if this continues.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay not a very good 2nd term by the Nuggets. The Sonics were knocking down big threes which have kept them in the game. Nuggets still lead though 54-51.

Carmelo has 17 points, 7 rebounds(6 offensive)
Camby has 8 points, 6 rebounds
Kleiza has 11 points (3-4 3pt)
Blake has 5 points, 6 assists

We need to guard the men shooting the threes for Seattle like Ridnour and Lewis. If we can stop them, shut them out, then I don't see why we should lose. We have to set ourselves up this quarter, so we have a handy lead going into the last. C'MON NUGGETS !!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

JR hits a 3 near the buzzer, to maintain our lead. Denver is up 84-80 with 1 quarter remaining.

Carmelo has 23 points, 7 rebounds
Camby has 10 points, 10 rebounds, 2 steals
Nene has 8 points, 3 steals
Iverson has 16 points, 5 assists
Blake has 11 points, 6 assists

Hopefully we can build on our lead and win this game, we are known for giving up leads in the last. Hopefully we can win this.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Timeout Seattle, 5:16 left. Denver up by 5.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Carmelo is showing the Sonics up. He really wants this game. He now has 31 points, 8 rebounds.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Lewis hits the three to make it a 4 point game. AI drives to the hoop, draws the contact and makes the basket. Hopefully he can hit, he has shot only 6-12 from the stripe. He hits, 7 point game. Blake grabs defensive boards, pass to AI, goal. Now a 9 point game.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Up by 10 points, Carmelo grabs defensive boards, his going to the line.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

WE WIN !!!! End score is 114-103. Iverson and Carmelo stepped up in the last quarter to win that quarter by 7 points.

Carmelo ended up with 32 points, 9 rebounds
Iverson had 26 points, 4 rebounds, 7 assists
Camby had 11 points, 12 rebounds, 3 assists
Blake had 13 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists

We dominated in the rebounding which won us the game IMO. Carmelo and AI were both huge in the last quarter, they obviously wanted to win. GREAT WIN BY THE NUGGETS, WE ARE BACK UP TO .500%. WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Completely forgot about the game, too bad. Can't wait for the Kings Game though, ESPN!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man, the Nuggets have to be one of the most frustrating teams. They have a good lead, looking good, then they let the other teams into the game by playing poor defense. Oh well, a wins a win.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Completely forgot about the game, too bad. Can't wait for the Kings Game though, ESPN!


How the hell are they on national TV so much? Seems like every time there's a double header on, they're part of it.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah it's heaps better to what was on last year, in Australia they were on about 3 times, and so far they have been on like 6 times.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> How the hell are they on national TV so much? Seems like every time there's a double header on, they're part of it.


They got the sixers' games.


----------

